# NW15 to CoverFX total cream cover foundation shade conversion



## alanna (Jan 24, 2010)

I am actually neutral toned. NW15 and NC15 work for me, without an obvious or even noticeable difference. I am looking into trying Cover Fx's cream foundation. (Reviews and tips welcome!) But I do not have a sephora near me. I am also shade 2 porcelain in MUFE full cover concealer, if that helps.

Do any of you ladies have experience with cover FX cream foundation? Let me know whatcha think<3 
TIA lovelies


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Jan 24, 2010)

It depends you are that shade in which MAC foundations, some are more light then the others.

But E series is for primary pink and yellow undertone so I would go for this, it's ''neutral''.  If you are really pale I'd suggest E0 but if N15 and NW15 match you in almost every MAC foundation, E10 would be a better choice.


----------



## alanna (Jan 24, 2010)

thank you! i was thinking about e10 but didn't want to end up with something to dark and having to worry about sending it back.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Jan 25, 2010)

Just a little something if you wanna go for their other foundation, the water based one, it runs darker.  I'm E10 in the cream one and E0 in the water one.

But you better go with the cream one it's a wonderful product when you know how to apply it.  40% pigments, anti inflammatory agent, vitamin E,  oil free, fragrance free, non-comedogenic, long wearing when you set it.

Sorry to rave a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's my skin saver and HG foundation, only line I can wear foundation without broking out, Cover FX!!!!

*No animal testing too!*


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 25, 2010)

E10 isn't too dark for the cream one. It's a bit more pink than yellow even though it's a combination of both. It has a learning curve and is really thick but looks so nice once you get the hang of it. I use it as concealer and I'm around NC15-20 and use M20. I'm close to neutral with a slightly yellow undertone. It needs to be set with powder but once it's on it lasts and it's my HG.


----------



## Need Makeup (Mar 12, 2015)

Ok I use to use Cover FX foundation E20. They stopped making that one. What would be a good one in MAC for me to use that would be close to that?


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 12, 2015)

Which formula are you interested in? Which Cover FX foundation were you using before?


----------

